# Playing Rise of Nations on LAN



## dudy (Feb 13, 2009)

I currently have Rise of Nations for my DELL Windows XP and I'd like to play with my son on our home Apple computer connected through LAN. I'd like to know if it is possible to do so with DELL vs. Apple before I decide to buy the Apple version of the game.
Any help would be great.

Thanks.


----------

